# A lesson in knife safety



## Jlarson

So a while back I said this;


Jlarson said:


> I never understood how people cut themselves with knives. Of all the tools I use that's like the only one I have never hurt/cut myself with.


Fast forward to yesterday, I managed to slice one of my fingers open almost down to the bone with a folder while cutting ziptie ends off flush in a control panel. I was talking to one of the crew, and I was talking to my g/f who was along for the day to help. Let's just say this little accident didn't go over well. :laughing: Not being able to use my left index finger makes typing interesting. 

I figured I'd post this so ya'll can laugh at me.


----------



## HARRY304E

Jlarson said:


> So a while back I said this;
> 
> Fast forward to yesterday, I managed to slice one of my fingers open almost down to the bone with a folder while cutting ziptie ends off flush in a control panel. I was talking to one of the crew, and I was talking to my g/f who was along for the day to help. Let's just say this little accident didn't go over well. :laughing: Not being able to use my left index finger makes typing interesting.
> 
> I figured I'd post this so ya'll can laugh at me.


Ooooch!! How about a little pain jlarson...:laughing:
What are you doing cutting tye raps with a knife any how..:blink:

I use my ***** or my linesman to cut those..

Thats what happens when you are showing off to your GF...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T

Pictures.. we need pictures.. 

Why the hell would a trained professional like you be using a knife instead of a pair of side cutters?? :blink:

Even hacks know enough to only use the knife for opening boxes so the cut mark in deep into what ever is inside the box..


----------



## mattsilkwood

There is one plant I work in that just adopted a new policy about knives. 
There are none. Do you realize how hard it is to do anything without a knife? I can barely tie my boots without a knife.




We finally talked the plant manager to make an exception for us but we have to wear kevlar gloves and a kevlar sleeve.:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

B4T said:


> Pictures.. we need pictures..
> 
> Why the hell would a trained professional like you be using a knife instead of a pair of side cutters?? :blink:
> 
> Even hacks know enough to only use the knife for opening boxes so the cut mark in deep into what ever is inside the box..


:laughing: I was cutting off the tail of the zipties after I tightened them, and I couldn't find my flush cutters so I figured I'd trim them with my knife, next time I'll stop and look for my flush cutters.


----------



## B4T

Jlarson said:


> :laughing: I was cutting off the tail of the zipties after I tightened them, and I couldn't find my flush cutters so I figured I'd trim them with my knife, next time I'll stop and look for my flush cutters.


That is why old school electricians wear tool belts and save the bags for grocery shopping.. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

B4T said:


> That is why old school electricians wear tool belts and save the bags for grocery shopping.. :laughing:


Sad part is I found my cutters a couple minutes latter, oh well.


----------



## B4T

Jlarson said:


> Sad part is I found my cutters a couple minutes latter, oh well.


Was that before or after you stopped the bleeding.. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

B4T said:


> Was that before or after you stopped the bleeding.. :laughing:


:laughing:... after


----------



## Rockyd

Sorry you opened yourself up....the socialist crowd will gather to protect you from yourself...

I've knicked myself with a blade before...sucks, but just because I made an error, I wouldn't want the rest of the world to slow down because I made a "mistake".


----------



## den

did you use 33 and scotch coat to stop the bleeding?


----------



## oldtimer

Jlarson said:


> :laughing: I was cutting off the tail of the zipties after I tightened them, and I couldn't find my flush cutters so I figured I'd trim them with my knife, next time I'll stop and look for my flush cutters.


 Tip. When cutting the tail off the zip ties, use your linesmans, and twist them off. No sharp edges that way.

Its is easy to cut yourself when rubbing against cut off ends.

Try it, it works.


----------



## nitro71

Knives and plastic.. Never cut towards yourself.. I've slipped to many times.


----------



## Jlarson

oldtimer said:


> Tip. When cutting the tail off the zip ties, use your linesmans, and twist them off. No sharp edges that way.


I've been doing that for years, couldn't get my linemans in there this time.


----------



## Bildo

Jlarson said:


> So a while back I said this;
> 
> Fast forward to yesterday, I managed to slice one of my fingers open almost down to the bone with a folder while cutting ziptie ends off flush in a control panel. I was talking to one of the crew, and I was talking to my g/f who was along for the day to help. Let's just say this little accident didn't go over well. :laughing: Not being able to use my left index finger makes typing interesting.
> 
> I figured I'd post this so ya'll can laugh at me.


I think the true lesson here is don't bring your g/f to work with you.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

I was working on a job and the plumber was squatting down doing something in his hands with his razor knife. He dropped the knife, it went straight down and slit his dic wide open through his pants. He started bleeding pretty bad, holding his crotch and freaked out so they called him ambulance.


----------



## erics37

mcclary's electrical said:


> I was working on a job and the plumber was squatting down doing something in his hands with his razor knife. He dropped the knife, it went straight down and slit his dic wide open through his pants. He started bleeding pretty bad, holding his crotch and freaked out so they called him ambulance.


 I'd freak out too.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

erics37 said:


> I'd freak out too.


 

I don't blame him either. It put a slit about 1/2" wide in his junk. The knife only fell about 18" but it hit straight down, point first with a new blade

The ambulance driver showed up and she was pretty hot. Her first words were ok, drop your pants and lets see how big it is:laughing:


----------



## pudge565

mcclary's electrical said:


> I don't blame him either. It put a slit about 1/2" wide in his junk. The knife only fell about 18" but it hit straight down, point first with a new blade
> 
> The ambulance driver showed up and she was pretty hot. Her first words were ok, drop your pants and lets see how big it is:laughing:


Grrrrr that pisses me off! We are not "ambulance drivers" we are EMTs or Paramedics! How would you like it if we called you a "wire puller?"

You didn't want to say "Damn, where did I put my *****?" with your girlfriend around did you? :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Chris Kennedy

oldtimer said:


> Tip. When cutting the tail off the zip ties


Tip, use Velcro wraps in your panels. I do, zip-ties in enclosures piss me off.


----------



## Jlarson

pudge565 said:


> You didn't want to say "Damn, where did I put my *****?" with your girlfriend around did you?


:laughing:



Chris Kennedy said:


> Tip, use Velcro wraps in your panels. I do, zip-ties in enclosures piss me off.


I use Velcro for prototyping and while building control panels, when I final them the Velcro gets replaced with zipties (sometimes the zipties with labeling area on them, so that would rule out using Velcro) and tightened down and flush cut so there are no sharp edges.


----------



## IBEW191

*Was at a job site they said no knives and gave everyone a pair of sissors.*

That was at a data center.


----------



## MDShunk

The tool to install and cut off zip ties works super slick. I tend to grab it when I have a good many to cut.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

Is this what you are referring to, Marc?














I have one of these........great for less wear and tear on my hands when dealing with many many ties like I used to on the boats.


----------



## tkb

Most injuries start with the words "watch this". :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ

tkb said:


> Most injuries start with the words "watch this". :whistling2:



:thumbup:


----------



## jw0445

tkb said:


> Most injuries start with the words "watch this". :whistling2:


Before that is said they say " hold my beer" and then " watch this "


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

pudge565 said:


> Grrrrr that pisses me off! We are not "ambulance drivers" we are EMTs or Paramedics! How would you like it if we called you a "wire puller?"
> 
> You didn't want to say "Damn, where did I put my *****?" with your girlfriend around did you? :whistling2::laughing:


Ifyou're in the drivers seat of an ambulance, then you're an ambulance driver.



BBQ said:


> :thumbup:


 
What clowns. They put 5 guys on the side that still has a ramp, and one poor guy on the corner with a broken ramp trying to pick the car up:blink:


----------



## BBQ

pudge565 said:


> Grrrrr that pisses me off! We are not "ambulance drivers" we are EMTs or Paramedics!


Is getto taxi driver better?


----------



## MDShunk

Meat wagon chauffeur ?


----------



## 76nemo

Back to the OP, I give him credit for posting the discussion. I have a story or two that'd make you think otherwise, even though I was doing something I had done a hundred times before. It only takes one mishap to make you step back and think,..."SOB",......"DA*N IT!":blink:


----------



## Pompadour

nitro71 said:


> Knives and plastic.. Never cut towards yourself.. I've slipped to many times.


one of the first guys i ever worked with used to say "cut your buddy, not your body".


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

Pompadour said:


> one of the first guys i ever worked with used to say "cut your buddy, not your body".


"always cut towards your chum,
never cut towards your thumb,
for you can always replace your chum,
but never ever replace your thumb."


----------



## Jlarson

Seeing this thread pop back up reminded me it's time to sharpen my knives. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

Jlarson said:


> Seeing this thread pop back up reminded me it's time to sharpen my knives. :laughing:


I almost cut off my arm the last time i did that..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T

Jlarson said:


> Seeing this thread pop back up reminded me it's time to sharpen my knives. :laughing:


Isn't it great we can all have a good laugh at your expense.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

B4T said:


> Isn't it great we can all have a good laugh at your expense.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


Poor jlarson..:laughing:


----------



## miller_elex

Yeah, I was trying to cinch down a zip-tie on a big cable bundle, and was pulling on the end with my needle-nose pliers.

I was pulling too hard, and the end came off, and all the sudden everything went black and I saw stars. Then I opened my eye, and everything was red, there was blood all over. I thought I stabbed my eye, but luckily I stabbed my eyelid just above my eye. It was such a strong force I stabbed my glasses right off my face. How ********.


----------



## B4T

miller_elex said:


> Yeah, I was trying to cinch down a zip-tie on a big cable bundle, and was pulling on the end with my needle-nose pliers.
> 
> I was pulling too hard, and the end came off, and all the sudden everything went black and I saw stars. Then I opened my eye, and everything was red, there was blood all over. I thought I stabbed my eye, but luckily I stabbed my eyelid just above my eye. It was such a strong force I stabbed my glasses right off my face. How ********.


I agree.. always use your hands and pull away from you face..

I one smacked myself in the nose pulling on a adjustable wrench that slipped off the nut.. 

My head was buzzing and my eyes were full of tears.. no thanks.. :no:


----------



## miller_elex

How about getting clocked in the jaw by a hole-hawg. That'll make you see stars.

Once saw a guy screaming hanging from a twisting hole-hawg like a pinwheel. He was named Stony Tony Bologne.


----------



## Jlarson

B4T said:


> I agree.. always use your hands and pull away from you face..
> 
> I one smacked myself in the nose pulling on a adjustable wrench that slipped off the nut..
> 
> My head was buzzing and my eyes were full of tears.. no thanks.. :no:


Wanna talk about wrenches slipping off nuts? I was using a big like 12" or 15" crescent wrench to tighten MJ couplings on pipe the other day, these particular MJ's had torque nuts that broke off when you got it tight enough. Well on one I was sitting with my legs under the the run and I kinda forgot about the whole torque nut thing and didn't really look where the wrench was gonna go....

It really hurts when you hit yourself in that area with a 15" creasnt wrench :laughing:


----------



## miller_elex

You hurt your leg? ouch.


----------



## Rockyd

miller_elex said:


> Yeah, I was trying to cinch down a zip-tie on a big cable bundle, and was pulling on the end with my needle-nose pliers.
> 
> I was pulling too hard, and the end came off, and all the sudden everything went black and I saw stars. Then I opened my eye, and everything was red, there was blood all over. I thought I stabbed my eye, but luckily I stabbed my eyelid just above my eye. It was such a strong force I stabbed my glasses right off my face. How ********.


 
Had an apprentice one time, wasn't getting the concept of pulling wire. Long story short, he pi$$ed me off really good, so I told him to get the he!! out of the road, I'll do it! I showed him! Reached into the pipe with my needle nose, grabbed wire and yanked. Lost my grip on the wire, needle nose came back and gouged a glasses all the way one lenses! New glasses and a shiner....

The apprentice was a lot better after that, and I mellowed out a whole lot!:thumbup:

Gonna be stupid, you gotta be tough...:whistling2:
t


----------



## Jlarson

B4T said:


> Isn't it great we can all have a good laugh at your expense.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


Personally I find myself and my life f'in hilarious so its all good :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

Jlarson said:


> Personally I find myself and my life f'in hilarious so its all good :laughing:


Takes a real man to be a good sport..and laugh at himself...

I just looked in the mirra....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## miller_elex

Rockyd said:


> needle nose came back and gouged a glasses all the way one lenses! New glasses and a shiner....


Yeah, needle noses should be outlawed. I almost lost an eye, you almost lost an eye. They're only good for pulling out warts and hot knifing good weed IMO.


----------



## HARRY304E

Rockyd said:


> Had an apprentice one time, wasn't getting the concept of pulling wire. Long story short, he pi$$ed me off really good, so I told him to get the he!! out of the road, I'll do it! I showed him! Reached into the pipe with my needle nose, grabbed wire and yanked. Lost my grip on the wire, needle nose came back and gouged a glasses all the way one lenses! New glasses and a shiner...
> 
> The apprentice was a lot better after that, and I mellowed out a whole lot!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> t


:laughing:Back in my hot head days my helper was hammer drilling steal shelds for the pullimg machine motor the bit was one size too big so I yelled give me that god damm drill he handed it to me drill bit first glowing red hot. i could hear the sizzle before i felt the pain,, i could not hold a pair of side cutters for two weeks..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy

I was hammer drilling in a basement through a brick wall about 18" thick. The ceiling was so low I could barely stand up straight without nailing my head on the rafters. It would be my luck to have that bit bind up, needless to say that drill went for a spin and clocked me in the head.

I heard a story a few years back about a guy who got thrown off an extension ladder from a hole hawg that got caught up. He wasn't lucky enough to walk away from that one. 

I had an ice chunk fall off a roof and nail me in the side of the head this past winter. We were digging out some condensers outside of a local car dealership and all of a sudden with no warning this thing came and nailed me. 

That's about 32ish inches long, 10ish inches wide and about 4-5 inches thick. Ouch


----------



## HARRY304E

thegoldenboy said:


> I was hammer drilling in a basement through a brick wall about 18" thick. The ceiling was so low I could barely stand up straight without nailing my head on the rafters. It would be my luck to have that bit bind up, needless to say that drill went for a spin and clocked me in the head.
> 
> I heard a story a few years back about a guy who got thrown off an extension ladder from a hole hawg that got caught up. He wasn't lucky enough to walk away from that one.
> 
> I had an ice chunk fall off a roof and nail me in the side of the head this past winter. We were digging out some condensers outside of a local car dealership and all of a sudden with no warning this thing came and nailed me.
> 
> That's about 32ish inches long, 10ish inches wide and about 4-5 inches thick. Ouch


Holy sheet that block of ice must be 30Lbs...


----------



## thegoldenboy

HARRY304E said:


> Holy sheet that block of ice must be 30Lbs...


It was hefty, I threw it in the truck to bring to the shop to fill out an accident report. After it hit me I must've sat around out of sight for about 45 minutes just trying to see straight, probably should've gone to the hospital but I wasn't out of it and didn't lose consciousness so I didn't push the subject. They kept me around for the rest of the day doing useless mindless stuff before sending me back to the shop to bring back the old furnace we swapped out.


----------



## Wirenuting

Had a boss ask me to fix a large window screen for his office one day. As I was cutting it to fit, he came running out telling me to hurry and go reset a breaker a few buildings down. Told him I would in just a minute as I was almost done. Hurry up and finish, just trim it and go! 
So I reach over and quickly ran my razor knife down the screen and across 3 of my fingers. It was down to the bone and I held up my hand and showed him. Just then tje blood started pouring out all over the place. 
I looked at him and said, "Look what You made me do".
It was like I kicked a puppy. His face went white and he started babbling. 

I grabbed a rag, walked over and reset the breaker. Came back to his office and asked for a ride to get stitched up.


----------



## Frasbee

The most I've ever done to myself was trying to pull a fishtape with my lineman's, they slipped and scratched my glasses. I was cursing the rest of the day because they left a pretty big scratch and there's few things that piss me off like damaging my glasses. 

I've never put myself in a position where I could slip like that again. I pay too much money for these damned things and with a -5.00 Rx, I'm blind without them.

Besides that was a near miss when I was trying to hustle and finish a job when I worked in New Orleans. They needed me to drill a 1'' hole from inside to outside, 2 layers of cinderblock.









Since I was on a ladder I was _usually _careful to place myself on the side of the hammer drill that was away from the "swing", which is awkward for me because I'm left handed. Except for this time of course. Well the beast torqued and clocked me on the side of the head and knocked my hard hat clean off.


----------



## captkirk

B4T said:


> That is why old school electricians wear tool belts and save the bags for grocery shopping.. :laughing:


 THats so funny, My helper used to hate it when I told him to put his belt on...... now he wears it all the time.....I love it when guys think they work "Faster" with out a belt on......


----------



## 42ndego

Jlarson said:


> So a while back I said this;
> 
> Fast forward to yesterday, I managed to slice one of my fingers open almost down to the bone with a folder while cutting ziptie ends off flush in a control panel. I was talking to one of the crew, and I was talking to my g/f who was along for the day to help.


Talking to someone + cutting = injury


----------



## Stan B.

oldtimer said:


> Tip. When cutting the tail off the zip ties, use your linesmans, and twist them off. No sharp edges that way.
> 
> Its is easy to cut yourself when rubbing against cut off ends.
> 
> Try it, it works.


A tip a (then) fellow apprentice showed me: Use your diags, orient them so that they begin their cut into the narrow edge, but - here is the trick - put one of the cutting edges on the side of the square body and 'drag' the other one towards it.


----------



## sparky970

Cut away from your thumb and towards your chum, because you can replace your chum, but not your thumb.


----------



## jonboots

a blunt knife is more dangerous than a sharp one but, if ya dont know how to use it, well, you're gonna get cut


----------



## gizmo21187

Mi naybor was cut up a fish a wham index finger hanging by a pice of skin at the main nukel


Ha good times

Sent from my M80 using a lighter.


----------



## nrp3

Got bit by my customers dog yesterday. What a mess that turned into. I went down the street to another customer whos a retired nurse, got patched and cleaned up and went back to work. By the end of the day, it was pretty sore. I went to a local urgent care to get some anti biotics and some pain meds. After answering all the usual questions about whether I use crack or beat my wife, they wanted to know where this happened. I didn't tell them any more than the town, thinking I'd be lucky to even get a phone call. Little did I know that by 10pm the police were calling me on the phone and by 1030 they were banging on my door. Told them to leave my customer alone till today and hoped they did. Find out in a couple of hours. I just want it all go away what a pain.


----------



## Rockyd

nrp3 said:


> Got bit by my customers dog yesterday. What a mess that turned into. I went down the street to another customer whos a retired nurse, got patched and cleaned up and went back to work. By the end of the day, it was pretty sore. I went to a local urgent care to get some anti biotics and some pain meds.* After answering all the usual questions about whether I use crack or beat my wife, they wanted to know where this happened. I didn't tell them any more than the town, thinking I'd be lucky to even get a phone call. Little did I know that by 10pm the police were calling me on the phone and by 1030 they were banging on my door.* Told them to leave my customer alone till today and hoped they did. Find out in a couple of hours. I just want it all go away what a pain.


Nice to know our government is busy playing the blame game and chasing shadows. If the government worked that hard on getting us out of debt as a country, we'd all be rich, anf it would mean something...


----------



## Easy Al

B4T said:


> That is why old school electricians wear tool belts and save the bags for grocery shopping.. :laughing:


HAHA :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson

B4T said:


> That is why old school electricians wear tool belts and save the bags for grocery shopping.. :laughing:


Even though I'm not like a billion years old like you










Today's load out , also, you can't see it but the folder I cut myself with is in my pants pocket under the pouch :laughing:


----------



## ibuzzard

gizmo21187 said:


> Mi naybor was cut up a fish a wham index finger hanging by a pice of skin at the main nukel


Exactly what kind of idiot posts this drivel?


----------



## ejmatt

Just had my first accident with a knife today  I have been a first year apprentice so far for near on 6 months and have so far not spilled a drop of blood on the job or caused myself the slightest of injuries so I guess it was overdue

Friday, 4:25pm, 5 minutes from me leaving work and I was rushing to cut out a cork gasket and was stupidly pulling my stanley knife towards me whilst cutting. Anyway I slipped and got myself in the thigh, and now I have 6 stitches to show for it. Not much I can do now about it I guess except learn from it and be safer in the future I guess. Could have been ALOT worse though, if I was 2 inches to the right I would have stabbed myself in the gentlemans area


----------



## tkb

ejmatt said:


> Just had my first accident with a knife today  I have been a first year apprentice so far for near on 6 months and have so far not spilled a drop of blood on the job or caused myself the slightest of injuries so I guess it was overdue
> 
> Friday, 4:25pm, 5 minutes from me leaving work and I was rushing to cut out a cork gasket and was stupidly pulling my stanley knife towards me whilst cutting. Anyway I slipped and got myself in the thigh, and now I have 6 stitches to show for it. Not much I can do now about it I guess except learn from it and be safer in the future I guess. Could have been ALOT worse though, if I was 2 inches to the right *I would have stabbed myself in the gentlemans area*


That might be close to the nads. :whistling2:


----------



## Josue

Jlarson said:


> So a while back I said this;
> 
> Fast forward to yesterday, I managed to slice one of my fingers open almost down to the bone with a folder while cutting ziptie ends off flush in a control panel. I was talking to one of the crew, and I was talking to my g/f who was along for the day to help. Let's just say this little accident didn't go over well. :laughing: Not being able to use my left index finger makes typing interesting.
> 
> I figured I'd post this so ya'll can laugh at me.


ooohhhh!!!!!!!!!!

That must'ave hurt!!!!!

I've never cut myself with my utility knife.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jmohl

just jinxed yourself josue!!


----------



## Josue

Rockyd said:


> Had an apprentice one time, wasn't getting the concept of pulling wire. Long story short, he pi$$ed me off really good, so I told him to get the he!! out of the road, I'll do it! I showed him! Reached into the pipe with my needle nose, grabbed wire and yanked. Lost my grip on the wire, needle nose came back and gouged a glasses all the way one lenses! New glasses and a shiner....
> 
> The apprentice was a lot better after that, and I mellowed out a whole lot!:thumbup:
> 
> Gonna be stupid, you gotta be tough...:whistling2:
> t


I've scratched my glasses (safety) with needlenose pliers. I was so glad I was wearing those safety glasses, I had my prescription ones behind the safety ones.


----------



## Josue

Jlarson said:


> Even though I'm not like a billion years old like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's load out , also, you can't see it but the folder I cut myself with is in my pants pocket under the pouch :laughing:



Cool, the channellock pliers have letters.
L- linesman
D-diagonals
N-needlenose

right????

Do you like your tool belt?


"I hate tool bets!!!" he once said.:jester:


----------



## Jmohl

Gonna be stupid, you gotta be tough...
Use that one all the time. Usually telling my dumb azz nephew about his stupid actions...:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson

Josue said:


> Do you like your tool belt?


:no:

It's sitting in a pile in the shop right now, while the tools are back in my bag next to me.


----------



## Josue

Jmohl said:


> just jinxed yourself josue!!



:laughing::laughing:

I hope not. Although that has happened several times. 

"I've never drilled into my hand." And the next day I drill into my hand. (this was just an *false* example)




Jlarson said:


> :no:
> 
> It's sitting in a pile in the shop right now, while the tools are back in my bag next to me.


OK.

""The dog always goes back to it's vomit.""
.......jlarson...........................his bag

Man, that sounded bad!!
But, you got my idea :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood

ejmatt said:


> Just had my first accident with a knife today  I have been a first year apprentice so far for near on 6 months and have so far not spilled a drop of blood on the job or caused myself the slightest of injuries so I guess it was overdue
> 
> Friday, 4:25pm, 5 minutes from me leaving work and I was rushing to cut out a cork gasket and was stupidly pulling my stanley knife towards me whilst cutting. Anyway I slipped and got myself in the thigh, and now I have 6 stitches to show for it. Not much I can do now about it I guess except learn from it and be safer in the future I guess. Could have been ALOT worse though, if I was 2 inches to the right I would have stabbed myself in the gentlemans area


 Ata boy. If you ain't bleeding you ain't working hard enough.


----------



## CFine

i was Striping some 750's a year ago, the utility knife broke and what was left sliced right into my hand, 8 stitches and a 1200 medical bill later. Total time missed from work 2 weeks. Couldn't tie joints, pull wire. nothing sat in the shop and just delivered parts. needless to say i invested in a Splice knife, wont ever use a utility knife again.


----------



## Legion

ejmatt said:


> Just had my first accident with a knife today  I have been a first year apprentice so far for near on 6 months and have so far not spilled a drop of blood on the job or caused myself the slightest of injuries *so I guess it was overdue*


That is a mind-set and attitude towards safety that is horrendously wrong. Please, I implore you, to not consider work accidents as unavoidable.


----------



## HARRY304E

ibuzzard said:


> Exactly what kind of idiot posts this drivel?


 Only you do...


----------



## gizmo21187

ibuzzard said:


> Exactly what kind of idiot posts this drivel?


Me. Me

we


----------



## Kirker

Slicing yourself on a job gives ya a whole new appreciation for electrical tape and shop towels. Talking about solid absorbency with the right level of adhesiveness.


----------

